# Piedmont



## Ben16 (Mar 28, 2016)

Any updates on the saugeye at Piedmont? Last I heard the spawn was in full session, just seeing if anyone has heard of them moving up to the shallows yet or not? Shouldn't be long and might find them at Reynolds road if not already. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

havent fished piedmont in a while, been pre fishing clendening for our first saugeye tournment. and they seem to be deep still there. im sure there is some shallow eyes right now but cant find them. the bass are goin crazy in the shallows right now catching a bunch with jerkbaits in 2 to 4 foot of water.


----------



## Ben16 (Mar 28, 2016)

ducky152000 said:


> havent fished piedmont in a while, been pre fishing clendening for our first saugeye tournment. and they seem to be deep still there. im sure there is some shallow eyes right now but cant find them. the bass are goin crazy in the shallows right now catching a bunch with jerkbaits in 2 to 4 foot of water.


Right on man, thanks for the info... Looks like another week or two of lead core and then may be able to start finding them on the move....


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Was at Piedmont on Friday. Fished lead core by the dam and only managed 2 keepers. We had been getting limits the previous weeks. Not sure if the screwy weather messed em up or if they are spawned out and heading for the shallower water. Did manage to get 6 crappie over 11". Water temps were around 53 but I'll bet by next week the temps will be back in the 40's.


----------



## Ben16 (Mar 28, 2016)

Great info, thanks a bunch man. Going to probably try our luck out this weekend. I'll let you know if they are deep over by the dam or moving shallow. You guys were using lead core at what depth? Guessing 20-24 FOW? On bottom or suspended?


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Saugeye Spawn ?????


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, even though the vast majority of Saugeye are infertile, they still develop eggs, milt and go through the spawning ritual.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Ben16 said:


> Great info, thanks a bunch man. Going to probably try our luck out this weekend. I'll let you know if they are deep over by the dam or moving shallow. You guys were using lead core at what depth? Guessing 20-24 FOW? On bottom or suspended?


Tried from about 20 to 30 FOW near the dam and roadbed. Baits were on the bottom the whole time. Based on the info that I keep from year to year, there is usually about a week or week and a half that is rough fishing that I think coincides with the spawn. It's about a week ahead of previous years though.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Transition time right after spawn is the hardest bite to figure out in my opinion. Fish seem to be lethargic, there can be fish from 2 fow to 30 fow. Theres gonna be fish in all parts of the lake. From lower end to the upper end. very scattered!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I wanted to go so bad today...just too cold and windy for this old fart.


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ducky152000 last I was at clendenning a couple weeks ago 80% of the time when I reeled in small fish that looked like saugeye around 3-4 inch followed all my lures thrown. Did they stock clendenning lately?


----------



## Ben16 (Mar 28, 2016)

Went to Piedmont last night, 2 Muskie no eyes . For those of you going out this weekend word to the wise the main marina boat ramp is going to be closed. We saw a big sign right next to the docks that said "This ramp will be closed Saturday & Sunday".... Sounds like Reynolds is going to be the only entry point to the lake.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

ltaylor8959 said:


> Ducky152000 last I was at clendenning a couple weeks ago 80% of the time when I reeled in small fish that looked like saugeye around 3-4 inch followed all my lures thrown. Did they stock clendenning lately?


 As far as i know they stock clendening every year with fingerling still. i believe they stock in the fall. proably just fish they stocked last fall.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I watched them stock Clendenning last spring and the saugeye were so small you could not see them at all. I think I would call them bait. The same truck was going to Piedmont next.


----------



## ltaylor8959 (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I'M sure that's What they were. Looked like them and they'd Probably be that size by now.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Piedmont....Did they empty the parking lot of pontoons yet??


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

TClark said:


> Piedmont....Did they empty the parking lot of pontoons yet??


That's why the previous post said the main ramp was closed this weekend. They are going to put the pontoons in the water. I wish they would find someplace to park those things instead of tying up the lot. If I remember right they left some in the lot all of last year. Does no good to make the lot bigger when you only cater to those pontoon owners.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Good grief, they got all week to do that crap!!!


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

For what it's worth, the late Jim Cory told me years ago that the initial studies by Ohio State of saugeyes spawning habits & fertility proved to be inaccurate. The problem was that they didn't want the embarasssment of being wrong out to the public so there results stood as claimed. He also said that they did discover that the saugeye does spawn and with pretty good success. Don't know how or where he got his info but he was pretty knowledgeable for the most part about the walleye and saugeye around here.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

E- man said:


> For what it's worth, the late Jim Cory told me years ago that the initial studies by Ohio State of saugeyes spawning habits & fertility proved to be inaccurate. The problem was that they didn't want the embarasssment of being wrong out to the public so there results stood as claimed. He also said that they did discover that the saugeye does spawn and with pretty good success. Don't know how or where he got his info but he was pretty knowledgeable for the most part about the walleye and saugeye around here.


 I wouldnt call it "good success" i believe its only 30% of saugeye eggs will actualy live and become fry. lets say 30% is 1,000 fry out of that 1,000 fry only 10 or so percent of them will make it to fingerling stage take another large percentage out of that that will make it to adult size fish and you have a very low number of fish. No doubt there is some self made saugeye in our lakes but without stocking i dont believe saugeye can be self sustained.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Like I said, Was given that info by Cory several years ago. I agree about the stocking. Just wish they would do more. Wild life guy from the Seneca hatchery told me they can't afford to raise the saugeye to fingerling size . 3" fingerlings would stand a better chance of surviving then the 3/4" fry which a lot of those end up as food for other fish.He told me the survival rate numbers but I can't remember them. It was very low though. That's when I asked him about keeping them to fingerling size. When the fry consume all the plankton in the holding ponds they have to release them. No funds to keep them fed so they can grow. All the money us sportsmen generate and they don't have sufficient funds. Kind of a "crock". Enough complaining let's get some good weather in here so we can go catch some fish !


----------

